# New pics of my blue GSD



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey everyone 

My girl is 2 years and half so I thought I'd share some new pics of her


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

such a beefy head for a female. good looking dog still.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Both are great looking dogs!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs!
Your blue is so unique.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think the solid blue color is gorgeous!!!! Super looking girl!!!! Wish they were SV approved, I would have one for sure, I had a blue Great Dane once, and a friend has a blue Weim.....all are gorgeous.....! 

I remember her puppy pics....she certainly grew up into a beautiful dog.

Lee


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Your blue girl is quite striking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justjax (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, she is stunning. They both are.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great pictures, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice colour. The 4th pic really brings out the wolf side of her


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, STUNNING!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I had not seen the blue coloration before, although I had heard of it. What a striking girl! Great face


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

She's beautiful. On another thread a lot of us with sables have mentioned how we get the 'is that a wolf' question a lot. With your girl's unique color and the yellow eyes, I would guess you have been asked that as well--if not yet, I'm sure one day you will!

Susan


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is beautiful!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

She is beautiful! Looks like a wokf in several pictures: ) great pictures!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Gorgeous. I don't think her head looks beefy, its just all the fur. Same with my LC GSD.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I wondered how she was doing. She really turned out beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Lin said:


> Gorgeous. I don't think her head looks beefy, its just all the fur. Same with my LC GSD.


I agree not beefy at all!! She is beyond stunning.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous color; gorgeous dogs


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful!! Is she a Blue Bay Shepherd?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the comments 

I don't think her head is beefy, I think she has a gorgeous little head lol 



Pretzels said:


> Beautiful!! Is she a Blue Bay Shepherd?


No she is not, she is a pure german shepherd


----------

